# Stuck Tripod Leg



## spacefuzz (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a Vanguard Alta Pro 253 CT carbon tripod with a stuck leg (Products)

I was shooting at the beach and left everything extended to let it dry, but the next day I cannoth turn the lock on the leg to retract the bottom section.  Tried rinsing it out again but that didnt loosen anything up. Tried with a pliers and that didnt seem to loosen it either. I dont see any obvious ways to take the entire leg off and tackle it from the inside out, so leaving that as a last resort. 

Anyone have any advice, thoughts, or tricks of the trade?


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 6, 2011)

My first thought is to see what the manufacturer thinks...

Do you think there's a possibility of any sand in the works?  If you think it's just the salt you could try soaking it in very clean water, not just rinsing it.  Give things a little time to dissolve


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2011)

The last time I setup my tripod while on the surf, setting for a very low angle shot(s), I had salt and sand all in my legs (tripod).  When I returned home I just kept running the water hose over the legs and gently eased them in and out.  Took a little while, but they are as good as gold.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, I do have an e-mail into to the manufacturer, awaiting their response.  I will see if I can soak it, but its long so doesnt even fit really well in the bathtub.


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 6, 2011)

Now I'm a little freaked out about bringing my tripod to the beach, was thinking of trying that soon.  Anybody put waterproof "socks" or something on theirs?  or just deal with it?  or don't shoot on the beach with a tripod?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> ..... or don't shoot on the beach with a tripod?


You should definetly NOT take your tripod on the beach.  It's way too risky.  I mean, with all the electronics and possible damage it could cause.................


----------



## sroc3 (Jul 21, 2011)

kundalini said:


> analog.universe said:
> 
> 
> > ..... or don't shoot on the beach with a tripod?
> ...



I concur and completely agree.....Brought mine to the beach and it's stuck in all sorts of places.  Kinda annoying.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Jul 21, 2011)

Just buy a decent "cheap" or used one for the beach.

I have an inexpensive Manfrotto (under $100) I take backpacking. It's been to the beach, desert, rocks, rivers, snow... It still works fine. Just wash it, lube it and take care of it. A little dry silicone spray on the legs never hurt anything. Just dont use WD40 or anything like that. That will attract dirt.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 28, 2011)

I heard back from Vanguard and they offered to take it back and fix it (didnt mention charging me as long as I had the receipt).  Now I just need to go find a really long skinny box.......


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 28, 2011)

Whenever you take something to the beach, anything, rinse it immediately afterward.  This goes for tripods, fishing rods, tackle, your car, ANYTHING that can corrode.  And with salt water that is about anything that comes even near the beach.  Definitely do not use WD-40.  Use a silicone spray as TwoTwoLeft said.  Also, before you go spray down a rag with the silicone and gently rub it all over the equipment to be used, excluding your camera of course.


----------



## MissCream (Jul 28, 2011)

The last time I took my tripod to the beach I got so much sand in it I couldn't move one of the legs, I tried so hard that I broke a piece of it off, then I just got mad at it, ripped the leg off and threw it in a swamp.


----------



## marmots (Jul 28, 2011)

one time i accidentally left my tripod in someone else's car for a couple days, and i don't know what hobo they beat up with it, but when i got it back one of the lower locks was just gone!  and they didn't even say anything about it! all i know is that whoever they beat with my tripod must have had some pretty rocky skin!!


----------

